# What do you do with......



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Soaps that have lost their scents? They aren't even old, just didn't keep the fo. Can you sell them as unscented or do you just give those away? I think the culprit was the ultra refined shea --- there was probably some deoderant thing from the refining processes I'm guessing--- most of what I used that in did not hold the scent but the bars are still good, just don't know what to call them. Bummer....


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Sell them as bargain bars for cheap.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

:yeahthat

I sell them for a couple of bucks and people just buy them up like crazy! They don't care the scent is gone and sometimes when they get wet the scent comes back a little anyway.

Bethany


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I read somewhere that you can put some FO on a piece of cheesecloth and wrap it around the bars for a few days and it gives some scent back to it. I haven't tried it yet but maybe I will if I have this problem.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Wash with one, sometimes the scent simply disappates when the bars are not wrapped. In hot water the scent comes zooming back.

Don't use the scent anymore at the PPO and tell us what you used and with what.

I would doubt that with as little shea as most use in pounds of soap that the deoderizing they do to refined shea could do much to the soap...it's is a compelling idea though! Vicki


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

You're right at the Shea being such a small amount. I only make a pound at a time so the shea is only at 2 oz, but my vanilla which always took before didn't and my lily of the valley didn't either. I use 3/4oz of eo or fo per batch. I don't usually buy ultra refined ( was on sale ) and it was harder and whiter than the shea I ever used before. When you read about all the scents out there do you ever find they behave differently in goatmilk? I only make goatmilk soap and it seems several scents come out faint sometimes--- not at all what they claim.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I think that soaps made with a lot of palm have less fragrance as opposed to lard bars.

I've soaped fragrances from BB in my lard recipe at the same rate they soap theirs that are for sale in palm based recipes and mine always turn out better.

Bethany


----------

